# Open Source project: Watchmakers Workbench



## Arie Kabaalstra

[this thread is approved by Ernie Romers, site owner]

Folks,

i can visualize many hobby-watchmakers working at a standard workbench, or even a desk.. wouldn't it be nice to have a real watchmakers bench?..
For jewelmaking and scalemodeling i've already built a Jewellers bench some years ago..

Watchmakers benches are quite expensive.. like some €2000.-.. what if you could build your own for like €300?










as you can see.. it is mostly used for scalemodeling, hence the airbrush-sprayout pot on the left, and various paint thinners and an ultrasound cleaner on the back and left..

This bench is "only 950 mm high". too low for me for watchmaking.. so.. i dreamt up a design using readily available items, such as drawerblock, a countertop, and some T-slot aluminium profiles..










the other items, such as the back and sidepanels are made of plywood wich is available at any hardware store, as wel as the hinges for the arm rests..
i still need to design the adjustment mechanism for the armrests, but apart from that.. the design is pretty much finished..

in the t-slots you could also mount a screen mount for a pc or tablet computer, made from the same Aluminium profiles.. Some outlet sockets for electric devices, such as a timegrapher can be mounted on the backpanel..

I want to offer a set of drawings and a manual to Assemble your own workbench.. you order the plans, order the materials, drill some holes, cut out the shape of the worksurface, and if you have a router, you could route in a groove along the front, to stop smal parts from falling off..

a Clearcoat on top of the worksurface finishes it off nicely..

Tools needed: Allen Key 6 mm, a (cordless) drill, an M8 tap an 8 mm drill and a smaller drill for the screws for the top and the sidepanels

things to get from a local store: some woodscrews, and 2 hinges.. some plywood and maybe some woodglue..

Here's an example of a "deluxe version" with PC screen and Keyboard:


----------



## Nokie

Very creative and good design work.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Thanks.. 

i'm trying to get a design that anyone could build.. not just me.. cheap and readily available parts.. i don't see why a watchmakers workbench should cost an arm, and both legs..

Last night, i designed the armrest adjustments.. need to do some "Tidying up" of the design.. pictures will follow soon..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Today, i ordered the aluminium parts for the frame.. i already made 1 drawerblock.. 

at first i thought it really was a budget solution, because the one i saw at IKEA, was rather flimsy.. turned out they got it wrong!.. the drawerguides were upside down, and the drawers inside out!.. 

according to the manual.. i got it right. and it's quite a sturdy case.. Nice.. like that.. only downside.. there's no stopper on the drawers.. but that's nutt'n a screw in the right place can't fix


----------



## Nokie

Looking forward to seeing actual pictures. I agree, benches don't have to be over developed, just efficient, well made, and comfy.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

not to mention Cheap.. €2K for a workbench?.. really?.. what if you can build you own for less than €350?..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Got Confirmation this morning.. Aluminium parts are on their way... hope to start building early next week


----------



## Nokie

Cool. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Progress!.. the aluminium parts for the frame have arrived.. so.. to the batcave!... Holy T-slotnuts Batman!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

So.. after sorting out all the pieces, i tapped Threads M8 and i drilled some holes..










it is coming together nicely.. tomorrow i will be preparing the benchtop..and the cabinets.. then, if all is fitted, i will take it apart, and clearcoat the benchtop, and put the workbench together again in my workshop..


----------



## Nokie

Looks good. Keep us posted with pictures as you move forward.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ok.. Kept you waiting far too long.. but.. this evening i've made huge progress..










First.. i made a template to mill the front of the table.. and the groove.. with only one template.

How is this done?.. well.. quite easy.. i use two discs fastened to my router.. a small one to mill the groove, and a bigger one for the front profile..

Like so:










the template is placed 41 mm from the front.. and the small disc is placed on the router...this disc has a 24 mm radius.. so the center of the mill is (41-24=) 17 mm from the front..










I put an 8 mm Ballnose mill in the router, and with the disc against the template i ran the router across the benchtop










Then, i put on the bigger disc, this has a radius of 44 mm, and an 8 mm straight mill, so the profile will be 40 mm from the template.. yes.. 1 mm is taken of the front as well.. so it is machined along the entire surface.. since the template was 41 mm from the front..










Almost through.. as you can see , there's a little bit left on the bottom front.. the 1 mm extra so to say..










And... after one more go.. the leftover pieces came out..










and.. after removing the clamps and the template.. we have.. a watchmakersworkbenchtopsurface.. (that word will surely give you triple wordvalue when playing scrabble :-d )


----------



## Nokie

That is very nice. Love the router/beveled edges. You certainly do nice work.

Look forward to seeing the final completed bench.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Some more progress..

Made the armrests..


----------



## Nokie

That is going to be one sweet bench when you are done. 

You do very nice quality work.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

If i want to start a career as a watchmaker.. i allow myself only to produce quality work.. i just have to.. and being the professional i am, i make my own tools..i just don't see the point of spending up to €2500,- for a workbench that is almost perfect.. almost is still not perfect..that's why i make my own tools..

furthermore.. this workbench is cheap, and really easy to make.. building 1 took me just one day..a second day for laquering ( 2-3 Coats of waterbased clearcoat ) and in 2 day's you're done, and you have your own watchmakers bench..

Mine is finished now.. and this is how it looks...

"some say, it's the cheapest watchmakers bench available..
and.. that Anyone can build it!..

All we know is, it's called the JHB Watches Open Source Watchmakers Workbench!"


----------



## Nokie

That is soooo sweet!!!!

Want to make another and send to me here in the US? lol.........

Very nice craftsmanship.  

It looks versatile, not cluttered or over engineered, and very ergonomic. Love the arm rests.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Nokie,

All you have to do is go to an IKEA nearby, and pick up two Helmer Drawerblocks, and a Lagan Beechwood worktop (126x60 Cm), then.. when i'm done engineering the drawings, purchase a set of drawings from me, so you know how much Aluminium Profiles, bolts and nuts you will have to order, to make your frame.. 
If you have a router.. there's a drawing of a Template as well.. you can use a piece of MDF for that.. Clamp the template onto the worktop, and mill the contour and the groove.. 
if you don't have a router.. well... you can't mill the groove, but a jigsaw will do nicely for the front of the worktop and the armrests.. ( if you buy the bigger size Lagan Countertop.. you can use the cut-off portion to make the armrests.. just make sure you have some 30 Cm's.. because the armrests are 30 x 10 Cm's.. 
Then.. to the hardware store, for 2 hinges, a piece of Metric M8 threaded Rod, some screws and nails. and.. a tin of clear laquer.. also.. check out a flooring shop, to see if they have leftover pieces of Vinyl.. great stuff for workmats..


----------



## Nokie

Arie:

Thanks very much for the directions. This is going to be my new weekend project as I have an IKEA about 10 minutes from my office. 

I have all of the necessary woodworking tools as well as vinyl/Masonite panels. 

I am mostly into restoring old cars, but I do have some decent carpentry background, so I am going to give it a shot. 

Hope it turns out half as nice as yours did. It is very cool. 

Thanks


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

At the moment...










the Workbench is fully in use.. i've spent many hours behind it.. working on an ETA 2763.. no strain in my neck or back, no stress in my arms.. just a real nice place to work..

and at that.. for a bargain.. :-!

as for Tools for cheap.. 
preventing dust getting into a disassembled movement.. i bought a plastic butterjar with transparent lid.. 
and.. i needed som oilcups.. i had some PVC Rod lying around.. and i have a lathe..










Presto!.. life's easy when you have access to tools like that.. :-d


----------



## Nokie

Started working on my version this weekend. Hope it turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## lightcycle1

***** dude thats freaking beautiful. amazing work.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

It might be freaking amazing to you.. but really. given the limited experience i have in woodworking.. this was really dead-easy.. if you have all the materials, and the right set of tools.. it will take you no more than 2 days to complete it.. 1 day for building, and 1 day for painting..

Always remember the "5P Law".. " *P*roper *P*lanning *P*revents *P*oor *P*erformance"

and.. if you want to spend a week building it?.. just take your time..

@ Nokie.. Keep us posted..!.. wether you post your progress here.. or in your own topic.. as long as we can see pictures!..


----------



## rctime1

Could you tell me what hardware you used to make arm rests? Or pics of underneath. That looks great. Thanks Russ


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Just some Aluminium profiles, some threaded rod, and some hinges.. that's basically all

If you want detailed information.. i will have the drawings for sale in a while.. and, they will not be expensive..


----------



## Omega_556

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> If you want detailed information.. i will have the drawings for sale in a while.. and, they will not be expensive..


So much for "open source" as the title states...


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

i think i've already given plenty of information on how to build a workbench like this.. the only thing one has to do is fill in the details.. wich is not that hard.. and i think it is fair enough to ask for a meager financial compensation, after all.. it has taken me a lot of time designing and engineering all the details.. 

and.. i don't FORCE anyone to buy the drawings, i offer them.. for a small fee only..


----------



## Omega_556

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> i think i've already given plenty of information on how to build a workbench like this.. the only thing one has to do is fill in the details.. wich is not that hard.. and i think it is fair enough to ask for a meager financial compensation, after all.. it has taken me a lot of time designing and engineering all the details..
> 
> and.. i don't FORCE anyone to buy the drawings, i offer them.. for a small fee only..


Charging for information is not open source. I was merely commenting on the pretense your project being open source when you are really trying to make a profit, that is all.

There is nothing wrong with requiring compensation for your intellectual property. I worked in an R&D lab for 15 years as a mechanical engineer before I joined the US Military, and I hold two US patents. You do not need to convince me your intellectual property has value.

I know a thing or two about building a workbench, and I understand how much work can go into the design and fabrication. Here is my workbench I built for my other passion, gunsmithing.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

there are a lot of open source projects that charge "fees", like some software, where "a donation" is asked, but an amount is not stated.. Shareware.. back in the days.. remember?.. 
it is not about making a profit.. if i wanted that, i'd be selling complete workbenches.. just a "compensation" is all i intend to ask.. 

I will be making the assembly manual shortly.. i've already built 3 workbenches.. and sold 2 of them... 

I like your workbench.. totally different, but for totally different work.. would also be nice for putting a lathe on top.


----------



## samer0214

To add to what Omega_556 is saying, Open Source means sharing the information for free with the community, so that the community can add or improve on the design, and then share it back. I'm sure you know what it means. IMO, you shouldn't have called it Open Source, it's a misleading title, and I'm sure that your intention was not to mislead. 

Amazing work and craftsmanship BTW, and I for one would pay for the plans if they are reasonably priced.


----------



## slimsalmon

Interested in a set of the plans when you have them.


----------



## c0sin

Dudes, give Arie - who did a great job in making and sharing the project details - a break with your trolling around semantics of open source ;(

Have you ever heard about open core OSS? Then better contribute something useful besides of groundless criticism.


----------



## Magu

Hi folks
Just a quickie regarding the Lagan worktop...seems Ikea have discontinued it ...after some googling I found the following on an ikea fan site

''Thank you for contacting IKEA Canada. After verification, we regret to inform you that the LAGAN countertop has been discontinued since October 2012. Please note that it is no longer available in any of our retail stores or warehouses.''

Its also disappeared from the UK Ikea webpages

Luckily similar woodblock worktops are available from multiple sources...although not at the ikea prices !


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

That's a pity, here in Europe, those countertops are still available..

Anyway, any countertop will do, as long as it is around 1260mm long and 600 mm wide, with some 28 mm thickness


----------



## tribe125

This thread has been reported to the moderators.

Sales-related posts are not permitted on discussion forums. The thread can remain for information purposes but is now closed.

*Moderator*


----------



## super-b

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> That's a pity, here in Europe, those countertops are still available..
> 
> Anyway, any countertop will do, as long as it is around 1260mm long and 600 mm wide, with some 28 mm thickness


If you go to a salvage yard you can pick up a solid hardwood door for about $25 and cut it to size.

Just a thought

Bill

So many watches...so little time!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Good Idea.. and.. a Salvage yard might just as well have a countertop lying around.. i used a piece of secondhand countertop for my armrests after all..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Over the past few days i've received some questions about the set of drawings, well... to be honest, they aren't finished yet.. because.. i'm a busy man right now.. making a prototype watchcase for another watchcompany... hopefully, in a week or so.. i'll have more time on my hands to finish the drawings.. and make them available for download.. please bear with me in the mean time


----------



## Loco7Jezzy

Really interesting. Check my message.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I read your message.. 

At the moment i'm very busy with another watchcase.. a prototype for another watch manufacturer..
it seems like my company is experiencing a true lift-off.. which means.. lots and lots of work.. spent the last 3 days in the workshop.. working on a titanium watchcase..


----------



## Loco7Jezzy

Happy to hear this. Wish you the best. Hope you get some time soon to respond to my message. Let me know how soon you believe you may have some time to do business with me. Thank you.


----------



## randy01

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but are the files for the workbench for sale somewhere?


----------



## candy.mogul

Such a shame this didnt evolve any further


----------



## Zip2022

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Nokie,
> 
> All you have to do is go to an IKEA nearby, and pick up two Helmer Drawerblocks, and a Lagan Beechwood worktop (126x60 Cm), then.. when i'm done engineering the drawings, purchase a set of drawings from me, so you know how much Aluminium Profiles, bolts and nuts you will have to order, to make your frame..
> If you have a router.. there's a drawing of a Template as well.. you can use a piece of MDF for that.. Clamp the template onto the worktop, and mill the contour and the groove..
> if you don't have a router.. well... you can't mill the groove, but a jigsaw will do nicely for the front of the worktop and the armrests.. ( if you buy the bigger size Lagan Countertop.. you can use the cut-off portion to make the armrests.. just make sure you have some 30 Cm's.. because the armrests are 30 x 10 Cm's..
> Then.. to the hardware store, for 2 hinges, a piece of Metric M8 threaded Rod, some screws and nails. and.. a tin of clear laquer.. also.. check out a flooring shop, to see if they have leftover pieces of Vinyl.. great stuff for workmats..


Where can I purchase your drawings , [email protected]


----------

